# Looking for a Male Standard Poodle



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,
I don't have any recommendations for you, but we do have quite a few Canadian members who can chime in.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What is a hobby farm? Do you mean you live on a farm and farming is your hobby, but not your livelyhood? 

There are a number of breeders from your area on this forum. Most dogs don't come housetrained, though. Even is they are housetrained where they live now, your house won't be their 'den' until they get used to it. You should expect some mistakes until they know boundries, even in a mostly housetrained dog. 

Maybe Arreau will see your post. I think she is around there?


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I did a search on petfinder for young and adult male standards and this is what I came up with Pet Search Results: Adoptable poodle Dog Pets in Bowmanville, ON: Petfinder

Some are in Ohio I noticed though too, but If you contact the rescues, you may be able to be put on a waiting list for exactly what you are looking for. 
I hope this helps.


----------

